# Bug spray used on dogs. Good?



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

Here in Illinois the bugs are pesky and real bad. So I use bug spray on my dogs. The Off stuff. Is that ok?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I've always heard that no it's not good at all. but I will admit to still using it. what I do is spray it on my hand and then rub it onto the bridge of their muzzle (Where the mistquetoes bite)


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I've never used "Off" but I have used a product that Farnum makes for flies on horses that you can pour on rag and wipe on the dog, it does keep flies off of dog.


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

wvasko said:


> I've never used "Off" but I have used a product that Farnum makes for flies on horses that you can pour on rag and wipe on the dog, it does keep flies off of dog.


Where could I buy this stuff?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I get it from a Big R Store or I believe Farm & Fleet has it. I believe it might even come in a spray can but I prefer to spray on rag rather than the dog as sometimes the spray routine backfires and instead of getting ears you end up spraying eyes which is not cool.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Pickleisaminidaschi said:


> The Off stuff. Is that ok?


No. It's not ok. Off! contains DEET, which dogs are very sensitive to. It can cause neurological problems. 

DEET Toxicity in Dogs

Get a product made for dogs.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I hope you won't spray Off! on your dogs again after this thread. There are MANY natural bug sprays made specifically for dogs that are much safer. Check out this site for some options:

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I use Marigold Spray by EQyss. I also put organic raw, unfiltered apple cider vinegar (with the "mother" in it) in their drinking water, and use water and ACV as a final rinse after a bath to deter flying insects, and even fleas. 

Toxic chemicals are never a good option, and could seriously risk your dog's life.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Pickleisaminidaschi said:


> Here in Illinois the bugs are pesky and real bad. So I use bug spray on my dogs. The Off stuff. Is that ok?


You just gave away your secret location!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I use the Eqyss Marigold spray as well. I find it works great.

My all time favorite product is Rio Vista Pet So Soft. I've used it for years and love it. Here is a link. 

http://www.smartpakcanine.com/Produ..._mmc=Shopping.com_-Shopping Feed-_-NA-_-12305


----------



## Bonnie Napholc (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm just about to go to the vet to pick up revolution for my dogs, but I can't help but worry about what the long term effects of using that stuff has on my little dogs? I wonder if giving them garlic by mouth and putting drops of tea tree oil on their backs would work??


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Pickleisaminidaschi said:


> Where could I buy this stuff?


You can buy animal safe bug repellent at most feed stores.



Bonnie Napholc said:


> I'm just about to go to the vet to pick up revolution for my dogs, but I can't help but worry about what the long term effects of using that stuff has on my little dogs? I wonder if giving them garlic by mouth and putting drops of tea tree oil on their backs would work??



DO NOT use pure tea tree oil on a dog, it can cause paralysis. ONLY use prepared shampoos or sprays that are made for dogs containing tea tree. Any concentration of Tea Tree over 15% is dangerous.

*beware: tea tree oil can be toxic for dogs and cats… « Travel, She ...*


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Pickleisaminidaschi said:


> Here in Illinois the bugs are pesky and real bad. So I use bug spray on my dogs. The Off stuff. Is that ok?


You should be asking this BEFORE using something that may be dangerous to your dog. I wouldn't use Off or anything like it on my dogs. Google Bug Off Garlic and get some of that.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Renoman said:


> I use the Eqyss Marigold spray as well. I find it works great.
> 
> My all time favorite product is Rio Vista Pet So Soft. I've used it for years and love it. Here is a link.
> 
> http://www.smartpakcanine.com/Produ..._mmc=Shopping.com_-Shopping Feed-_-NA-_-12305


Yes, that does sound a tad better than my HorseFly Off liquid.


----------

